# New periphery singer



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok guys, i know i'll get banned for that but,wtf, it's just me or spencer sotelo is freakin gay???
i've just listened to the whole album, and it's the gayest shit ever, i mean i love LOVE bulb, he's definately my main influence,but for me it's over,spencer is the worst singer he could get for the album,the guy screams are weak,and his clean vocals??? are you kidding me?? sounds like fucking back street boys, so who's with me?


----------



## leandroab (Apr 10, 2010)

Ball grab highs...

All I can say


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgetting that Bulb is a member here? That you're insulting a band member of a user here?


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

i konw, i love bulb but, honestly,he's a visionary on music and on guitar tone,but spencer is too much gay.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 10, 2010)

Gay = High voice?


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, what a fucking retarded thread


----------



## leandroab (Apr 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Gay = High voice?


Definitely not. Heavy Metal is all about high voice. 

I must say I really did NOT like the new vocals. At all.. But yeah. That's where my opinion ends.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Apr 10, 2010)

durangokid said:


> i mean *i love LOVE bulb*, he's definately my main influence,but for me it's over,*spencer is* the worst singer he could get for the album



Let's note the difference here guys. He's not saying anything about Misha.


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

have you heard the leaked album?
listen to buttersnips-it was awsome,now i can't say the same,listen to totla mad, spencer made it emo, listen to the most awsome bulb creation, RACECAR, it's awsome awsome, but again with the vocals, i mean i'm just making my opinion in here, and i know a lot of ppl in here are with me


----------



## John Strieder (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't care if he's gay, but I don't like all the boring tonal melody stuff they introduced a while ago. I would like to hear more atonal melodies (or what most people call "no melody"). With that I mean Riffs, clean Guitars and of course vocals.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 10, 2010)

*Waits patiently for the other Periphery fans who like Spencer, like himself, to unleash their fury upon the OP*

 with Pry,


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 10, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Let's note the difference here guys. He's not saying anything about Misha.



Yeah but think about it, you are a member on a forum, been posting for years, getting alot of band support, you see a thread about your band, it intrigues you, you look, and some 'fans' are blatantly badmouthing one of your band members for sounding 'gay' and 'emo.' You don't think you'd be a little annoyed?


----------



## cvinos (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 10, 2010)

*still awaiting to hear the jeff loomis solo* what song is it on?


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Yeah but think about it, you are a member on a forum, been posting for years, getting alot of band support, you see a thread about your band, it intrigues you, you look, and some 'fans' are blatantly badmouthing one of your band members for sounding 'gay' and 'emo.' You don't think you'd be a little annoyed?



Yeah, listen to the new ''jetpack was yes'' version and you'll change your mind.

But dude,let me state that really well, i don't have nothing again's bulb,between the less then 1.000 fans that bulb have here in Brazil, i always loved what he did,loved casey sabol,still love chris barretto, but this spencer don't fint in periphery for me.


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> *still awaiting to hear the jeff loomis solo* what song is it on?


 

It's on racecar, it's pretty awsome!


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks durango.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Gay = High voice?



I don't get it either.







wait, I mean






aww crap, I'm not sure if that one was better or worse.

And to the OP, 



Spencer is an awesome singer. Sorry that guys who can actually sing and hit high-notes trigger your homophobia. I mean seriously, your post is offensive on so many levels. You'd better be careful, or I'll sick Drakkar on you.


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 10, 2010)

I definitely prefer Chris' vocals (in fact, he was my favorite Periphery vocalist). Ultimately it was Periphery's decision to add Spencer to the band; while it is not a move I would make they thought it would benefit them to add him so more power to Periphery.


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm sorry if i displeased someone, but for the love of god don't compare dio with spencer, dio it's an awsome singer and has an epic voice.

yeah, i agree with you about my opnion, but want to know what's the opnion about it


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 10, 2010)

It's perfectly fine to dislike someone's voice, but can you lay off on the 13-year old locker room "that's gay" talk? Jeez


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Gay = High voice?


----------



## cvinos (Apr 10, 2010)

Vocals are totally overrated anyhow.


----------



## John Strieder (Apr 10, 2010)

cvinos said:


> Vocals are totally overrated anyhow.



Yeah


----------



## durangokid (Apr 10, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


>



LOL, but honestly high pitch voices works very good on power metal,and melodic metal. IMO


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2010)

So let me get this straight, you STOLE a fucking copy of an album and are trashing it BEFORE IT'S EVEN OUT? Yeah dude, you're just fucking awesome 

That said, I liked Casey better, but Casey chose to do something else and not finish the album.... That said Spencer came in late in the process, wrote a shitload of the vocals, and finished an album on a deadline. More power to the guy, and the band is happy with him and his stuff doesn't bother me so


----------



## El Caco (Apr 11, 2010)

I just want to point out that it is possible to listen to the whole album without stealing it so accusing this guy of stealing it is a bit presumptuous unless I missed where he said he did.

It doesn't change the fact that this thread was not a very good idea, the OP is not the first guy to say he doesn't like the vocals but the insults need to be left out of it.


----------

